# ZBLL (video)



## pedrinroque (Apr 19, 2013)

I was thinking about doing a series of videos showing all cases of ZBLL divided in their respective sets.
I decided to start today, and here's the first video, T cases without permutation of corners, most algorithms of this set is made with 2 gen, so its easy to learn.


----------



## A Leman (Apr 19, 2013)

How much ZB do you actually know?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2013)

For the last case I use (U2) R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R.

Why does this not show all of the cases in that subset?


----------



## pedrinroque (Apr 19, 2013)

the video would be too big, and I still do not know all cases of T,
second, I'll do all cases 2gen of all sets, which are the cases easiest to learn (my opinion), the next video will be set "U" since the majority of cases it is the opposite of Tcase.


----------



## balloon6610 (Apr 20, 2013)

What, You know ALL ZBLL ? :O


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 20, 2013)

balloon6610 said:


> What, You know ALL ZBLL ? :O





pedrinroque said:


> I still do not know all cases of T



..


----------



## pedrinroque (Apr 22, 2013)

algs in descrition(zbll T),
and finishing the zbll L cases video


----------



## GaDiBo (May 12, 2013)

Very useful topic, just post every your video in here I will follow them, I'm a ZZ beginer so thanks you so much.
Why each algothrim of you about 16 move, what I'd known that ZBLL has about 12.08 move on average.


----------



## JianhanC (May 12, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> Very useful topic, just post every your video in here I will follow them, I'm a ZZ beginer so thanks you so much.
> Why each algothrim of you about 16 move, what I'd known that ZBLL has about 12.08 move on average.



Maybe he likes the longer ones better because they flow nicer? You can find all the algs here 

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/in...?mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-T


----------



## GaDiBo (May 16, 2013)

Hey pedrinroque I have waited your vid for 4 month @@, why so long?


----------

